# Creazione kernel

## zar Marco

Ciao ragazzi, ho comprato un nuovo desktop con uefi, ieri ho inserito il cd di System rescue CD, ho creato le partizioni, i punti di mount, stage 3 e portage, creato I mirror modificato un po' make.conf,avendo un i7 ho messo j9 e poi spento causa mancanza di tempo.  

Oggi riprendo, da dove mi son fermato spero, e dovrò impostate il Kernel. Cosa mai fatta, finora ho sempre usato genkernel ( 2 volte). Ho qualche domanda da porvi. Essendo un fisso collegato alla tv ed usando una tastiera wireless c'è qualcosa di specifico da settare nel Kernel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Essendo un fisso collegato alla tv ed usando una tastiera wireless c'è qualcosa di specifico da settare nel Kernel?

 

Se è la solita tastiera con dongle usb no, ci pensa lui alla comunicazione wireless per poi vonvertire in usb. È  come se avessi una normale tastiera usb

----------

## zar Marco

Ok grazie mille, perfetto così

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, attualmente ho come Kernel il 4.4.6 ma vorrei aggiornare al 4.4.29, faccio partire genkernel ma poi al riavvio non mi da la possibilità di scegliere il Kernel ma rimane sempre al 4.4.6 consigli?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Ciao, attualmente ho come Kernel il 4.4.6 ma vorrei aggiornare al 4.4.29, faccio partire genkernel ma poi al riavvio non mi da la possibilità di scegliere il Kernel ma rimane sempre al 4.4.6 consigli?

 

Penso tu abbia lo stesso problema di Maxxx, io purtroppo con efi non so come aiutarvi ma ho visto che lui ha postato anche nel forum internazionale quindi penso che prima o poi ci sare' una risposta.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Maxxx ha risolto vedi il suo posto. E tu? Domanda hai fatto partire grub-mkconfig alla fine della compilazione del kernel?

----------

## Maxxx

Il mio problema era che genkernel, durante la sua esecuzione, mi diceva che non riusciva a montare la directory /boot, anche se alla fine terminava il suo compito senza errori.

La dicitura era su una riga che in un primo momento non avevo visto, quasi all'inizio della fase di lavorazione. C'era scritta una cosa tipo "Unable to mount /boot..."

A questo punto avevo tentato di montarla manualmente con "mount /boot" ma l'errore era che la cartella /boot non era EFI, anche se partizionata correttamente fat32.

Mi è venuto in mente di guardare il file /etc/fstab in cui ci sono tutti i punti di mount, e ho risolto modificando il /boot da fat32 a vfat.

Dopo, ovviamente ho rieseguito "genkernel --oldconfig all" e grub-mkconfig.

Sul tuo file fstab cosa c'é?

----------

## zar Marco

No non gli avevo dato il grub-mkconfig, probabilmente l'errore stava la. Ne prossimi giorni provo e vi dico, grazie mille

----------

## sabayonino

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

> C'era scritta una cosa tipo "Unable to mount /boot..."
> 
> A questo punto avevo tentato di montarla manualmente con "mount /boot" ma l'errore era che la cartella /boot non era EFI, anche se partizionata correttamente fat32.
> 
> 

 

generalmente quello è un "errore" "non-errore" nel senso che  nella configurazione di genkernel ( /etc/genkernel.conf) , 

la variabile MOUNTBOOT è impostata su "yes". 

```
# Mount BOOTDIR automatically if it isn't mounted?

MOUNTBOOT="yes"

```

se la tua /boot è una partizione , essa viene montata solo in fase di avvio , poi in genere risulta "smontata" (in alcune mie configurazioni di backup , necessito di montarla) non avrai alcun errore 

altrimenti se è una semplice directory riceverai il messaggio di errore ma non influenza il risultato finale. poi se in mezzo ci sono altre variabili in gioco è un altro discorso

----------

## Maxxx

Si, la mia /boot è una partizione, e quando l'ho montata  e rifatto le procedure il nuovo kernel ha funzionato... prima sul file grub.cfg era descritto sia il vecchio che il nuovo kernel, ma all'avvio del pc avevo solo il vecchio. I nuovi file "kernel-genkernel-versione-" e "initramfs-genkernel-versione-" si trovavano normalmente su /boot.

Probabilmente /boot doveva essere montato come quando si installa da zero Gentoo.

Premetto che ho fatto tutto sotto ambiente grafico, non so se può influire.

----------

## sabayonino

controlla la configutrazione di /etc/genkernel

se BOOTDIR è commentato  , /boot non verrà montata

```

$ grep "/boot" /etc/genkernel.conf

# Set the boot directory, default is /boot

#BOOTDIR="/boot"

```

Info su genkernel. al massimo quandoutilizzi genkernel  puoi sempre passare il parametro --mountboot senza toccare ia sua configurazione

 *Quote:*   

> --mountboot 	Detects whether or not the /boot directory needs to be mounted on a separate partition. It will check /etc/fstab script for instructions on how to mount the boot partition on a file system (if needed). 

 

----------

## Maxxx

Si, BOOTDIR è commentato, quindi lo monta  solo in fase di avvio.

Secondo te è possibile, quindi, che con UEFI /boot deve essere montato per fargli sentire il nuovo kernel, visto che l'avvio UEFI ichiede la disponibilità di una chiave di criptografia che è accessibile solo a un sistema operativo avviato con UEFI?

In altre parole, il mio sistema operativo Gentoo avviato normalmente da UEFI deve montare /boot per fargli sentire variazioni/aggiornamenti che devono essere sentiti poi dallo stesso UEFI al prossimo avvio?

----------

## sabayonino

se /boot ha la sua partizione si .

o scommenti quella riga , oppure gli passi l'argomento --mountboot

altrimenti scrivi in una /boot sulla radice di / (quindi in una partizione differente) , mentre la vera /boot è smontata

----------

## Maxxx

Infatti è quello che è successo a me... 

A questo punto scommento quella riga.

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, sono riuscito in parte a risolvere. Stupidamente mi ero dimenticato di dare l'upgrade a grub. 

Ora ho un altro problema, con il 4.4.6 mi rileva il monitor (TV con problemi) e riesco a modificare la risoluzione con xrandr. Con il 4.4.26 non mi rileva l'uscita dandomi come unica risoluzione 800x600.

Modoficando grub sono riuscito a riportarlo ai valori  corretti, che comunque sono sbagliati. 

Prima risolvevo con 

```
xrandr - -output HDMI-1  - -set underscan on
```

 ma ora, non rilevando l'uscita hdmi, a che se è quella, non posso modificare. Qualche idea? 

Scrivo qui perché credo sia un errore di impostazione kernel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Mi pare tu abbia una scheda nvidia. Una volta ricompilato il kernel hai lanciato un

```
# emerge @module-rebuild
```

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Mi pare tu abbia una scheda nvidia. Una volta ricompilato il kernel hai lanciato un
> 
> ```
> # emerge @module-rebuild
> ```
> ...

 

no non lo avevo fatto, credevo che utilizzando genkernel facesse tutto in automatico, ora provo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> no non lo avevo fatto, credevo che utilizzando genkernel facesse tutto in automatico, ora provo

 

No i moduli esterni al kernel (solitamente quelli closed source) si devono installare a parte con quel comando

----------

## zar Marco

Ma, scusate, per abilitare l'output hdmi nel kernel dove devo andare?

edit

Errore pacchiano, genkernel non mi inseriva i driver noveau, mi trovavo solo i driver per la macchina virtuale

----------

## zar Marco

Ragazzi, mi permettete una domanda assolutamente banale? Mi ci sto scontrando ma sto perdendo.   :Sad: 

Ho la mia bellissima gentoo a cui sto piano piano risolvendo i vari problemucci, ma ne ho uno a cui non riesco a venirne a capo. L'audio. Sul mio pc, attaccato ad una tv, parte Windows l'audio funziona, parte gentoo niente di niente. Pulseaudio ed alsa installati, ed alsamixer va, riesco a regolare l'audio ma non si sente niente. Come per i problemi della risoluzione, credo sia un qualche parametro del Kernel mancante, infatti con dmesg riesco a vedere entrambe le schede audio. Ma non saprei da che parte iniziare per trovare le impostazioni Kernel che mancano per l'audio   :Embarassed: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Inizia con postare un lspci -k e un aplay -l

----------

## zar Marco

Domattina posto tutto, ora sono a lavoro eh eh

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Inizia con postare un lspci -k e un aplay -l

 

Ciao, allora, il responso a lspci -k è questo :

```
gentooBook martoo # lspci -k

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Device a102 (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 2b47

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H PMC

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H HD Audio

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H SMBus

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GK208 [GeForce GT 730]

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 HDMI/DP Audio Controller (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GK208 HDMI/DP Audio Controller

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

```

aplay -l 

```
gentooBook martoo # aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/var/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC891 Analog [ALC891 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Le schede audio sembrano configurate correttamente, quello che mi lascia perplesso e' questo messaggio

```
XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/var/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)
```

Il tuo utente e' nel gruppo audio (puoi vederlo usando il comando groups)? Se la risposta e' no aggiungilo e poi rifai il login.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Le schede audio sembrano configurate correttamente, quello che mi lascia perplesso e' questo messaggio
> 
> ```
> XDG_RUNTIME_DIR (/var/run/user/1000) is not owned by us (uid 0), but by uid 1000! (This could e g happen if you try to connect to a non-root PulseAudio as a root user, over the native protocol. Don't do that.)
> ```
> ...

 

Ciao, se da utente normale provo a dare groups mi risponde cosi 

```
martoo@gentooBook ~ $ groups

wheel audio users martoo

```

se da utente non root rifò aplay -l 

```
martoo@gentooBook ~ $ aplay -l

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC891 Analog [ALC891 Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

card 1: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 3: Generic Digital [Generic Digital]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ok scusa non avevo visto che aplay era stato avviato da root.

Ma l'audio non da hdmi funziona?

----------

## zar Marco

Qui su gentoo no, su windows sì. Se apro alsamixer mia da questo http://i.imgur.com/KooeqFy.png questa è la scheda integrata mentre questa http://i.imgur.com/jdqnmwP.png è quella della scheda video (credo) colegata tramite hdmi

Sulla prima mi lascia regolare l'audio ma non va, sulla seconda niente. Ma da quello che ho capito, la prima viene escluda se è installata la seconda

Scusa ho letto male, l'audo da non hdmi non so perché non ho modo di attaccare nient'altro alla tv.

Ora ho pensato di attaccare le cuffie, e con quelle funziona, tramite diciamo la scheda intel

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posti per favore un grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config? Un problema analogo

----------

## zar Marco

ecco qua 

```
gentooBook martoo # grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_JACK=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER is not set

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_MAX_CARDS=32

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_PROC_FS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ=m

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ=m

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_VX_LIB=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

CONFIG_SND_MTS64=m

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

CONFIG_SND_MPU401=m

CONFIG_SND_PORTMAN2X4=m

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_SB_COMMON=m

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_AD1889=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS300=m

CONFIG_SND_ALS4000=m

CONFIG_SND_ALI5451=m

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=m

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8810=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8820=m

CONFIG_SND_AU8830=m

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

CONFIG_SND_AZT3328=m

CONFIG_SND_BT87X=m

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X_OVERCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_SND_CA0106=m

CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI=m

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

CONFIG_SND_CS4281=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX=m

CONFIG_SND_CS46XX_NEW_DSP=y

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

CONFIG_SND_DARLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA20=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20=m

CONFIG_SND_DARLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_GINA24=m

CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24=m

CONFIG_SND_MONA=m

CONFIG_SND_MIA=m

CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO=m

CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ=m

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1370=m

CONFIG_SND_ENS1371=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1938=m

CONFIG_SND_ES1968=m

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_SND_FM801=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSP=m

CONFIG_SND_HDSPM=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1712=m

CONFIG_SND_ICE1724=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M=m

CONFIG_SND_KORG1212=m

# CONFIG_SND_LOLA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3=m

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3_INPUT is not set

CONFIG_SND_MIXART=m

CONFIG_SND_NM256=m

CONFIG_SND_PCXHR=m

CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE=m

CONFIG_SND_RME32=m

CONFIG_SND_RME96=m

CONFIG_SND_RME9652=m

# CONFIG_SND_SE6X is not set

CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES=m

CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=m

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM=m

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

CONFIG_SND_VX222=m

CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=m

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0132 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE_DEFAULT=0

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CORE=m

CONFIG_SND_HDA_I915=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_PREALLOC_SIZE=64

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO=m

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ=m

CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_6FIRE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_HIFACE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BCD2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_POD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_PODHD is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_TONEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_VARIAX is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET=m

CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF=m

CONFIG_SND_SOC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ATMEL_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ASRC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SAI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SSI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_SPDIF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_FSL_ESAI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_IMX_AUDMUX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_BYTCR_RT5640_MACH is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_INTEL_SKL_RT286_MACH is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SUN4I_CODEC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_XTFPGA_I2S is not set

CONFIG_SND_SOC_I2C_AND_SPI=m

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AC97_CODEC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ADAU1701 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4554 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4613 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK4642 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_AK5386 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ALC5623 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS35L32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L51_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L52 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L56 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42L73 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4265 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4270 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4271_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS42XX8_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_CS4349 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_ES8328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_GTM601 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM1681 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_PCM512x_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5631 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_RT5677_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SGTL5000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SIRF_AUDIO_CODEC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SPDIF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM2602_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_SSM4567 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA32X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STA350 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_STI_SAS is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS2552 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS5086 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TAS571X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TFA9879 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC23_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC31XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TLV320AIC3X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TS3A227E is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8510 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8523 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8580 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8711 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8728 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8731 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8737 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8741 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8750 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8753 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8776 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8804_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8903 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8962 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_WM8978 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC_TPA6130A2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIMPLE_CARD is not set

```

ora do uno sguardo a quella discussione

----------

## zar Marco

Ciao, siccome non riesco a risolvere vi scrivo ancora...  :Very Happy: 

guardando con lspci -knn mi restitutisce questo 

```
gentooBook martoo # lspci -knn

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:191f] (rev 07)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [103c:2b47]

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [8086:a12f] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller [103c:2b47]

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci_pci

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 [8086:a13a] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI [103c:2b47]

00:17.0 SATA controller [0106]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a102] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:2b47]

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 [8086:a114] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #7 [8086:a116] (rev f1)

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [8086:a143] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller [103c:2b47]

00:1f.2 Memory controller [0580]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC [8086:a121] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H PMC [103c:2b47]

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [8086:a170] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H HD Audio [103c:2b47]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus [8086:a123] (rev 31)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H SMBus [103c:2b47]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c_i801

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 730] [10de:1287] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GK208 [GeForce GT 730] [1462:292a]

   Kernel driver in use: nouveau

   Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidia

01:00.1 Audio device [0403]: NVIDIA Corporation GK208 HDMI/DP Audio Controller [10de:0e0f] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] GK208 HDMI/DP Audio Controller [1462:292a]

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd_hda_intel

02:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8179] (rev 01)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter [103c:804b]

03:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 10)

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [103c:2b47]

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel modules: r8169

gentooBook martoo # 

```

Guardando sopratutto lo 01.00.1 può essere dovuto l'errore dal fatto che pur essendo nvidia mi da come kernel drive in use e kernel module degli intel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Guardando sopratutto lo 01.00.1 può essere dovuto l'errore dal fatto che pur essendo nvidia mi da come kernel drive in use e kernel module degli intel?

 

Il driver penso che sia quello giusto, magari per l'audio hdmi ti serve questa impostazione nel kernel CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI, altro non saprei dirti al momento.

----------

## zar Marco

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   Guardando sopratutto lo 01.00.1 può essere dovuto l'errore dal fatto che pur essendo nvidia mi da come kernel drive in use e kernel module degli intel? 
> 
> Il driver penso che sia quello giusto, magari per l'audio hdmi ti serve questa impostazione nel kernel CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI, altro non saprei dirti al momento.

 

Ok grazie mille   :Very Happy:  ,provo a controllare il kernel, anche se non ho alba di dove cercare eh eh   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Maxxx

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ok grazie mille   ,provo a controllare il kernel, anche se non ho alba di dove cercare eh eh  

 

Se intendi che non sai come cercare l'opzione CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI, basta che quando sei sul menu di configurazione del kernel premi il tasto "/" e cerchi per parola, e lui ti dà tutto il percorso di dove trovare la stringa da te cercata.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Maxxx wrote:*   

>  *zar Marco wrote:*   
> 
> Ok grazie mille   ,provo a controllare il kernel, anche se non ho alba di dove cercare eh eh   
> 
> Se intendi che non sai come cercare l'opzione CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI, basta che quando sei sul menu di configurazione del kernel premi il tasto "/" e cerchi per parola, e lui ti dà tutto il percorso di dove trovare la stringa da te cercata.

 

Scusa non avevo capito che domandavi dove era nel menuconfig. Prova quello che ti ha detto Maxxx cosi' impari come trovare un'opzione nel kernel.

Comuque il percorso e' questo.

```
Device Drivers  --->

     <*> Sound card support  --->

            <*>   Advanced Linux Sound Architecture  ---> 

                        HD-Audio  --->

                               <M> Build HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support
```

----------

## zar Marco

Grazie mille ad entrambi poi provo. Ho un'altra curiosità, vedo che il mio pc ha due schede audio, credo che una sia l'integrata e la seconda quella credo presente nella scheda video. Funziona come per la scheda video? Cioè se è attaccata quest'ultima l'integrata non va?

----------

## Maxxx

Secondo me funzionano entrambe, dipende dal cavo che attacchi (HDMI o audio normale), ma non ne sono certo.

----------

## zar Marco

ciao, scusate ancora se rompo. Cercando in menuconfig con genkernel trovo questo http://i.imgur.com/imD2muE.png cercando con / mi da questo http://i.imgur.com/wJKckpb.png  quindi deduco che sia tutto installato correttamente. Ragazzi non so più dove sbattere la testa eh eh eh

----------

## Maxxx

Prova, invece che <M> (modularizes), a mettere <*> Ovvero con l'opzione "Y"

----------

## Maxxx

Io proverei a mettere <*> anche su "BUILD HDMI/DisplayPort HD-audio codec support" (2 righe più in alto)... tanto per provare.Last edited by Maxxx on Thu Nov 10, 2016 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> ciao, scusate ancora se rompo. Cercando in menuconfig con genkernel trovo questo http://i.imgur.com/imD2muE.png cercando con / mi da questo http://i.imgur.com/wJKckpb.png  quindi deduco che sia tutto installato correttamente. Ragazzi non so più dove sbattere la testa eh eh eh

 

Si ma allora che configurazione era questa? Non era settato prima # CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI is not set 

----------

## zar Marco

Probabilmente rigenerando il kernel me lo ha caricato giusto, ora me lo segna come modulo, ma non cambia niente, non capisco proprio dove sbaglio

----------

## Maxxx

Magari non c'entra niente, ma tanto per provarle tutte... 

a me era successo che dopo aver cambiato qualcosa sul menu "Multimedia" relativamente all'audio sulle "impostazioni" del KDE (Plasma) da ambiente grafico, il suono non mi funzionava più... dopo aver rimesso tutto come era prima l'audio mi ha nuovamente rifunzionato, ma adesso non mi ricordo esattamente cosa avevo toccato. Stavo semplicemente facendo varie prove dovute a curiosità.

Io controllerei che anche lì sia tutto a posto

----------

## zar Marco

Ok, alla fine era una cagata, credo, in pratica in impostazioni multimedia kde nella sezione volume audio erano attive entrambe, quindi creavano incompatibilità. Grazie a tutti e scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo

----------

## Maxxx

Bene... infatti mi pare che anche io ne avevo attivate 2 e insieme andavano in conflitto

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zar Marco wrote:*   

> Grazie a tutti e scusate se vi ho fatto perdere tempo

 

Siamo tutti qui per aiutarci a vicenda quindi non farti problemi se hai domande, c'e' sempre qualcosa da imparare  :Very Happy: 

----------

